# 75 gallon planted



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

here's a pic of my 75 gallon planted. things are not exactly how I want them but I'm happy to share


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Very nice 

What fish live in there?


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

Nice 3X bro


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

thanks!

Ive got some balas and angels, a couple guppies, one Royal pleco, and one Albino LongFin BN.


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

What are your foreground plants, look too healthy. Your fert ,light type and regime? Too many questions


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

foreground plants are dwarf sag and some wendii crypts. I dose everyday micro and macro nutrients using the PPS pro guidelines.

3xT5 HO lights for 8 hours a day, and have a pressurized co2 system hooked up.


----------



## Liquid_Pyro (Oct 2, 2009)

amazing! feel free to rescape my tank


----------

